
Osama bin Laden came within minutes of killing Bill Clinton - vinnyglennon
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/philippines/6867331/Osama-bin-Laden-came-within-minutes-of-killing-Bill-Clinton.html
======
Someone
(2009). That explains the statement that Hillary Clinton _said earlier this
month that it was important to capture bin Laden_.

